# Filter Noises and Tank Shapes



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Okay, a couple of really basic questions here:

I'm getting a new tank. I like the look of the bow fronts. Anyone with any strong opinions on them? I don't see them too much, so I wonder if there is a reason for that.

More importantly, I would like to buy a canister filter for the new tank. I've never had one before. It depends on one very important thing: will the canister filter be more/less noisy than my current 2 HOB's on the back of my 20 gallon? I live in a studio loft, ie no walls other than for the bathroom and between me and the neighbours/outside, and I can hear my filters at night when I want to sleep. They make about the same amount of noise as my fridge (so they're pretty quiet now already). I don't want to invest in anything noisier if I can help it.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

My canister filter (Eheim 2215) for a 20long is right next to my bed, and I can't hear it. The only way I know it's on is by seeing the water coming out the outlets.


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

I have eheim classic 2213, 2215, 2217 and they are 0.0 noise
You won't know it's running if you don't touch it.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Fabulous, that's what I needed to hear. Thanks.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I third eheims on their noiseless designs.

As for bow fronts, talk to bigfishy about his accident.

They do look great but I just don't trust them. So much pressure is pushing the front panel that it's not uncommon for a seam to open up and leak. I've always wanted one as well but don't want to take the risk.

Go for an acrylic tank


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

oooohh. Do NOT want a seam to break! I had to get rid of the last tank (thank you Riceburner for taking it off my hands) because a seam broke. I had woke up one morning to a slow stream of water on the floor running dangerously close to my piano


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

NuclearTech said:


> oooohh. Do NOT want a seam to break! I had to get rid of the last tank (thank you Riceburner for taking it off my hands) because a seam broke. I had woke up one morning to a slow stream of water on the floor running dangerously close to my piano


The piano??? heck, how about the fishy are they okay?


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, yes, the fish were all fine. Honestly though, if the tank had burst and I hadn't been around, there would not have been too much I could have done about the fish. Frankly for me, as I value my marriage, a brand new (at the time) grand piano takes precedence over 10 fish in a leaking aquarium. That's not to say I don't value my fish, but sometimes you've got to set priorities.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

What's a $15k+ price tag compared to 10 lives? 10 lives!!!!


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

The fish were never in any real danger.  I caught the leak while it was just a small leak at the top of the tank. At the time, only my piano was in danger! _DANGER I TELL YOU!_


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

*Got my Eheim*

YAY!

I bought my new Eheim 2215 from Jon today. I opened the instructions and took a peek at the unit 

Gotta get the tank next. Hopefully next weekend for that.


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

bows can really distort your view too. Anything on an angle will disappear and reappear. The best view is a flat panel.. That is why we are all switching out tv's lol


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok.

I'm thinking about a 65 gallon tall. 36 X 18 X 24


Flat, like my tv.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A 75 gal 48" x 18" x 21" is a much better choice for a tank than the 65 for a number of reasons. Bigger footprint (1.5 sqare feet more), not as tall which makes it easier to work on, and you have more lighting options (48" is the pricing sweet spot for flourescent lighting). During Boxing week at Big Al's the 65s were $89, and the 75s were $99.
I am not a fan of bowfronts, for a number of reasons. They look nice as a piece of furniture, but they have a number of disadvantages. They are costlier, need special stands and hoods (read more expensive) to look good, and are more difficult to light cheaply.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

BillD said:


> A 75 gal 48" x 18" x 21" is a much better choice for a tank than the 65 for a number of reasons. Bigger footprint (1.5 sqare feet more), not as tall which makes it easier to work on, and you have more lighting options (48" is the pricing sweet spot for flourescent lighting). During Boxing week at Big Al's the 65s were $89, and the 75s were $99.
> I am not a fan of bowfronts, for a number of reasons. They look nice as a piece of furniture, but they have a number of disadvantages. They are costlier, need special stands and hoods (read more expensive) to look good, and are more difficult to light cheaply.


^
+1

Stubby tanks are not your friend. Unless you have something that enjoys stubby tanks... Like a flowerhorn.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Go BIG and FLAT!!!!!


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bought the tank, set up the filter*

Okay, I hope I got something right. I bought this one:

http://www.dogmaniaandco.com/shop/images/OSAKA 155.jpg

41 gallon (155 L). 24 long X 18 wide X 24 tall.

I liked the bent glass.  I really took into consideration the suggestion that perhaps the bowed tanks were not as strong as the flat tanks. It seems to me that less seams are better. This one has 2 less seams.

In terms of filters, I bought an eheim 2215 the other weekend from sugarglidder. Yesterday I got the opportunity to set it up. I have never EVER used a canister filter before (always a fan of those AC's). Thank you to Jiblet's post to another member re: setting it up. It was more helpful than the instructions that came with it. After running it for a couple of hours last night I discovered that I had a small (1 drop/ 2 min) leak from tubing at the intake. It wasn't a lot, but any leak can't be good. I couldn't sleep with the idea of it leaking, so I un-hooked it all last night and worried about how I was going to fix it. When I got home from work today, I took off the tubing at the intake, cut about a quarter inch off and then reattached it. So far, so good. No more leaks. It may have been one of two issues: either the initial cut on the tubing wasn't done nicely, or the threading was off just a bit. Either way, my fingers are crossed.

I hope the tank will be okay. I 'think'  the filter will be okay.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, and the tank came with the light (matching the stand, which was nice): 2 X 24 Watt T5 HO. How will that be to reach 2 feet deep? I'm still low light right?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Osaka tanks are beautiful looking. Nice choice.

Yes, I would still consider your tank low light.

Pics please!


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> Osaka tanks are beautiful looking. Nice choice.
> 
> Yes, I would still consider your tank low light.
> 
> Pics please!


Thank you guuci17.

Yay for low light! I DO NOT want to grow green water. 

I am planning to keep a couple of angelfish in here. I figure with the extra height, they would enjoy it. Only issue now is, I've got to get some appropriate plants that will grow tall enough. Any ideas?

I think pics will be coming soon (from my P&S though...sold the DSLR last year...). I'll set up a Journal for it - hopefully it will be journal worthy!


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hi Nuclear tech*

I bought an AA bow front aquarium ~26 gallon at ALternative aquarium in Burlington. Its a bow without seams in the front ie one flat back piece and a single 'U' piece that makes up the front and both sides. It's a smart looking aquarium with an integrated top filter. But the curve can be a little annoying d/t magnification and distortion. The light could be a little brighter but all in all a smart package. Was $299 including the stand.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good deal! Any photos?


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

*how do you post photos*

let me know how you can post photos and I'll try to get them on this thread


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

I just looked quickly and there is a sticky in the General Info and Announcements. That should help you out.

I just used the insert image icon '(box with the mountains in it)' lol in the reply section and copied the url from my flickr account for the images for my journal.

If you haven't already, think about starting a journal for your tank. Even if no one reads it, its a nice way to chronicle the life cycle of your aquarium.

Also, I have been very impressed with Alternative Aquariums in Burlington. I don't get there often as I live downtown, however each time I have been in, the customer service has been outstanding. Their livestock has always done well for me.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

*photos of AA bowfront aquarium*

Pros and cons of this Aquarium kit from AA (Princess 100 fish at 5 star hotel series) I know it's sort of a retarded name.

Pros

Integrated large sealed filter compartment into hood. Comes with bioballs and the porous cylinder things for bio filtration. Three compartments so you can put whatever you want... 2 small and one huge compartment.

Low voltage 12 V so you won't shock yourself. Fairly quiet if you get the impellar pump to sit just right.

Integrated T5 bulb. 12 V filter pump and air stone comes with it. Nice clean package.

Intake pipe can be adjusted for height and it is translucent so its not too ugly.

Allowances to add canister filtration. Opening behind doors in back of stand for pipes wires.

Bow front with no seams in the front.

Cons

Integrated light is 13 w 10000K but not extremely bright.

Bow front removes seam but +++ distortion. You might want to put larger plants, driftwood in the middle otherwise bowfront really distorts and magnifies.

May have some problems ordering parts. Alternative Aquarium and Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga both carry their products.

T5 13 w bulb appears to be a little on the esoteric side may have problems getting it from other stores.

There is no room for a HOB filter. You have to use integrated or add your own canister filter.

My 26 gallon model is pretty deep so bit of a pain reaching the plants. There is an 18 gallon which has an identical stand and tank foot print but less deep.

Outflow valve can be below water level so it is very quiet but does not agitate surface so film can develop that will impede O2/CO2 exchange.

Bottom line a clean handsome package. Quality seems pretty good. I believe the company is based in Hong Kong rather than China so quality may be better? I've had it 3 weeks. Happy with it so far. Might be tempted at a larger kit. Foot print is rather small...not too much room for planting etc. But I just found a lot of the kits at big al's just too ugly. Found one nice marineland kit (I believe) with a nice stand but the stand was discontinued and the floor model was scratched up and it didn't come with shelves within the cabinet.
Maybe I'll buy a Fluval setup when we finish the basement. For now would I buy this set up again? Yes.

ps I changed the door handles on the stand with Ikea handles that I had lying around.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

The fact that you'd buy it again pretty much says it all. I like the Ikea handles. Do you find any distortion from the curved glass? It's definitely more curved than the Osaka. How do you find the plants growing under your light?


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely distortion with the curves. But getting use to it. Plants seem to be ok but I've only had this set up for about 2-3 weeks. 

I've seen the Osaka online and it seems very nice. Wish it came with a glass cover though. Does the Osaka have the intake outtake for the filter on the bottom of the tanks like the other Fluval setups?

Have you seen the Osaka live. I assume Petsmart might have them since Hagen the owner of Fluval owns Petsmart to my knowledge.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

davec said:


> I've seen the Osaka online and it seems very nice. Wish it came with a glass cover though. Does the Osaka have the intake outtake for the filter on the bottom of the tanks like the other Fluval setups?


With the dry air of winter, there is certainly a lot of evaporation. With the canister filter however, at least there is no waterfall sound when the level gets low. There is no intake/outtake on the bottom of my tank, so no to that one.



davec said:


> Have you seen the Osaka live. I assume Petsmart might have them since Hagen the owner of Fluval owns Petsmart to my knowledge.


When I found mine, it was the display tank. Got a good deal on it (15% off) and it was in good shape. They replaced the bulbs for me as the ones it had had been in use for some time. I don't live anywhere near Petsmart, but I was in one for the first time in like 8 years yesterday of all things. The one in St. Catharines was only carrying the Fluval Edge. But I would imagine you are correct, they would be able to get one in.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hagen used to own Superpet but then they were bought out by Petsmart, which is American. I've found our Petsmarts in Burlington have discontinued most good Hagen products and kept the crap!

>>I assume Petsmart might have them since Hagen the owner of Fluval owns Petsmart to my knowledge<<<


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

davec said:


> Pros and cons of this Aquarium kit from AA (Princess 100 fish at 5 star hotel series) I know it's sort of a retarded name.
> 
> Pros
> 
> ...


Could you list the plants you have in order of left to right or better yet text with lines pointing to which plant is which? I like that setup.


----------



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

I got most of the plants at Dragon Aquarium in mississauga and they weren't too knowledgeable at least my sales guy in the names of the plants. The Unique looking large green with white pattern leaves is an Aluminum plant apparently from Vietnam. I've subsequently learned that this apparently is not a true Aquarium plant and some LFS incorretly sell it as such and they get away with it since it dies slowly underwater. I've also read some posts that it sometimes can do fine. Mine seem to be sprouting new leaves but I'll have a better idea in a few weeks. There is some Java moss on the Malaysian wood (currrently held together by the I know eyesore rubber bands). Don't know name of large center piece plant. 3 Dwarf mondo grass in the foreground. Hygro at the right. Vals behind the intake pipe.

Maybe some of the more knowledgeable members could help with species identification.


----------

